# Shipping Melt and Pour Soap



## Kammy (Dec 21, 2018)

Hello everybody,

I live in a tropical country where we only have sunny or rainy days. I wonder if the melt and pour soap will melt during the shipping process? Of course I will wrap them in bubble wrap and put them in courier bag, will that help? 

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 21, 2018)

You will need to wrap them in plastic wrap or shrink wrap before shipping them. Also to store them.


----------



## Kammy (Dec 21, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> You will need to wrap them in plastic wrap or shrink wrap before shipping them. Also to store them.



Hmmm.. Okay thank you


----------



## I_like_melts (Jan 6, 2019)

You can try getting small cold packs to put in the packages too


----------

